# IFAA Bowhunter Unlimited Rules



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

no bubble is listed.....a "Leveling device", as listed in article "e", is a bubble. a crosshair, might be interpreted as a "leveling device" as well, as it can be used to be compared to the horizon, for the purpose of leveling the bow's sight. I can see where that might be an "interpretation of the intent of the rules" issue, as sight pins are usually horizontal and can be used for the same thing.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Last year (2014) and in previous events, archers with pin sights that include a vertical wire - like most of the "Spot Hog" models - were required to remove the vertical wire.

I think this clause of the rules is the basis for that requirement: c. Pin sights are to be of straight stock from point of anchor to sighting points, held nearer horizontal than vertical within the sight, with only one sighting reference possible from each pin or reference point.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

It would be so cool if IFAA and NFAA just matched the equipment rules for the styles. Thank you for the response. I wondered about the crosshair. Sounds like that is a no-go when I shoot an IFAA event... What about a string stop?


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

From this picture, looks like a string stop is legal...http://www.ifaa-archery.org/index.php/site-map/bs1/bu


----------



## TimberGhost74 (Nov 22, 2016)

I am gonna bring up an old thread, just cause it has the info already. 

Anyone familiar with this set of rules? Just looking at this, I would assume the photo of the spot hogg sight is a no-go because of the vertical wire? 

I have two sights. A spot hogg, and an axcel accutouch. Can we run a slider sight, as long as it is not moved? I have one of these shoots coming up near me, and I would like to shoot it. Just wanna know if I can re-arrange stuff and stay in the bowhunter class, or move to freestyle unlimited with my BHFS set-up.


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Bowhunter Unlimited (BU)
https://www.ifaa-archery.org/index.php/documents/rules/archers-handbook-2019?download=146:bor

See para b. below. By slider, do you mean a sight on a rail with multiple options for sight extension? If so, then a slider sight is ok. You just can’t adjust it during the round. 

If by slider, you mean a sight aperture that slides up and down in elevation to preset settings, then no you can’t use it in Bowhunter Unlimited. [https://truball.com/collections/axcel®️-sights-and-scopes/products/accutouch-carbon-pro-2]. See para c below — scopes are not allowed. 

BTW: the dated thread indicated that verifiers are not allowed. But see para i below. Verifiers are allowed. 

Also the dated thread indicated that a level was not allowed, but see para e below. A level is allowed. 

a. Any type of bow and release aid recognised by the IFAA World Council is permitted.
b. A sight with 4 or 5 fixed reference points will be allowed and neither the sight nor any reference point shall be moved during a round.
c. Pin sights are to be of straight stock from point of anchor to sighting points, held nearer horizontal than vertical within the sight, with only one sighting reference possible from each pin or reference point. Hooded pins or scope sights are not permitted. The use of an artificial light source attached to the sight that illuminates the pins is permitted.
d. Optical devices that assist the archer to obtain consistency in eye alignment and anchor point are not permitted.
e. The use of a levelling device is permitted as part of the pin/brush guard and shall be considered part of the pin/brush guard for all measurements and references.
f. Any type of arrow rest is permitted
g. Only one permanent nocking point is allowed on the string. The nocking point may be marked by one or two nock locators or a “D” loop.
h. Any type of release aid is permitted.
i. A kisser button or string peep sight will be permitted but not both. A lens that is
incorporated into the peep sight is permitted.
j. Pin Guards/brush guards may be used provided that the distance between the bottom of the top guard and the top pin must be greater than the distance between the top pin and the next highest pin. The same clearance as for the top sight pin applies also to the bottom pin and the bottom guard.
k. All arrows used shall be identical in length, weight, diameter, fletching and nocks, without regard for colour, with allowance for wear and tear.
l. Brush buttons in their proper places at the recurve tip of the bow, string silencers no closer than twelve inch above or below the nocking point and bow quiver installed on the opposite side of the sight window with no part of the quiver visible in the bow window is permitted.
m. One straight stabiliser, coupling device included, if used, not exceeding twelve inch as measured from the back of the bow may be used. No forked stabiliser or any type of counter balance will be legal. The plunger (where the stabiliser is screwed in) is part of the stabiliser.
n. Draw weight shall not be adjusted during any one round.
o. One or two string stoppers may be used. The bracket of the string stoppers may only have attachments to allow the bracket to function and may not incorporate attachments that give the bracket the function as a counter weight.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Just like the NFAA rules were a few years ago. The real problem is that the targets are shot different than the NFAA round. The Bunny or Birdie is shot in a Z pattern compared to the up and down pattern shot by the NFAA. There are several other differences also. Since people do not shoot the NFAA round any more, this should not be a problem. It was a problem a few years ago when we shot NFAA several times a year and then had a World Championship where several of the rules were different.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

TimberGhost74 - if the shoot you are referring to is the NAFAC at Saginaw in Aug and you are wanting to compete in the Bowhunter Unlimited class I suggest looking into a multiple pin sight. You can use a slider sight, like the Axcel AccuTouch, but as noted you cannot move the sight once the round is started. The NAFAC is going to include shots as close as 20ft out to 80yd so a single unmoveable pin is going to be a bit tough to compete with. If you can't rustle up a multi-pin sight that fits IFAA Bowhunter rules consider using your Axcel and sight in shoot in the Freestyle Unlimited division instead.

>>------------>


----------



## TimberGhost74 (Nov 22, 2016)

CHPro said:


> TimberGhost74 - if the shoot you are referring to is the NAFAC at Saginaw in Aug and you are wanting to compete in the Bowhunter Unlimited class I suggest looking into a multiple pin sight. You can use a slider sight, like the Axcel AccuTouch, but as noted you cannot move the sight once the round is started. The NAFAC is going to include shots as close as 20ft out to 80yd so a single unmoveable pin is going to be a bit tough to compete with. If you can't rustle up a multi-pin sight that fits IFAA Bowhunter rules consider using your Axcel and sight in shoot in the Freestyle Unlimited division instead.
> 
> >>------------>


Actually, it is at Wastenaw. I use a Spot Hogg sight, but that sight is not legal. I also have an Axcel Accutouch multi pin slider. From the sounds of it, I can use that. Field and Hunter is my favorite round, and that is why I was interested in shooting this event. 

As it turns out, it is the same weekend at the Rinehart 100 at Saginaw. My wife does not ask much of me, and she wants to shoot the Rinehart, so that is what we are gonna do. There is also the question of IFAA membership, and how that all works with NFAA. Someone told me your NFAA membership will work, and someone else told me that it will not work, and I would have to shoot as a guest. 

My wife and I are still pretty new, shooting less than 3 years now. So I am still trying to learn all these different rules and such. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

TimberGhost74 said:


> There is also the question of IFAA membership, and how that all works with NFAA. Someone told me your NFAA membership will work, and someone else told me that it will not work, and I would have to shoot as a guest.


As a member of NFAA, you are automatically a member of IFAA. No additional membership required, no need to shoot as Guest.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Jeff most if not all of these rules were ours (NFAA) from the past, the IFAA came to be after the NFAA started.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

I remember most of the rules from BHFS in the past, and it looks like there are some changes from my posting. 

The differences now in 2020 between NFAA & IFAA: 

IFAA limits: 

no back bar or v-bars

no crosshair


----------

